# first rally trial



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

My 8 month old Cooper was in his first rally trial this weekend and both runs placed second! He is such fun and I was so pleased with his behavior and attention with all the distractions of a trial. The day before we were at our club's field training day and Cooper retrieved all 4 ducks (land and water singles) to hand - I was thrilled. We just started training last month and I am really happy with his progress. He is one fun pup!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Way to go, Cooper!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Cooper! Sounds like the young man is off to a great start.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good job Cooper!!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! I swore up and down that the trial I was in back in April would be our last rally trial ever, but it looks like we'll be making a return to the sport.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

He is soo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Cooper


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is great!!! I love the picture.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! Oh my...what a cute face!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:woot2::woot2::woot2::woot2::nchuck::nchuck: Way to go Cooper!!!!!!!:woot2::woot2::woot2::woot2:


----------

